# Can you donate if you....



## _saskia_ (Dec 3, 2006)

have polycystic ovarian syndrome ? i want to donate.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Do you mean as in an egg sharing arrangement  I think most clinics do still accept you still with PCO (I know mine did anyway (Lister in London)... there is an egg share section which will tell you more.
Best of luck,
Helen xx


----------



## _saskia_ (Dec 3, 2006)

im not having IVF -hope i never do i just want to donate to women who need help.


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Saskia - in order to donate eggs, either as an altruistic donor or as an egg sharer, you would have to go through the main part of an IVF cycle. Your ovaries would be stimulated to produce eggs and they would then be collected just as they would in IVF. If you were donating altruistically, all the eggs that were collected would be donated, if you are egg sharing, 50% would be donated and the rest would be fertilised for you to hopefully use.

There is information about donating eggs on the hfea and the ngdt website which you may want to read to understand the procedure better - links are below;

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3F57D79B-7BFDAF9D/hfea/hs.xsl/271.html

http://www.ngdt.co.uk/welcome-ngdt

Lou
X

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## _saskia_ (Dec 3, 2006)

thank you that has given me a much better understanding and now i have thought about things clearly and i would do egg donation in ivf but wouldnt let them take all my eggs if i was no doing ivf. are you doing ivf at the moment? and what is egg collection like? hurt?


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes Saskia - I am an egg sharer and am on my 3rd egg share cycle at the moment. As to whether egg collection hurts, you will hear different stories from different people. Personally, mine were done under sedation and I don't remember them. There was discomfort afterwards but nothing that pain killers couldn't relieve and on the first cycle, I had mild OHSS (info on OHSS here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54639.0 ) which affected my breathing for a large part of the 2 weeks following embryo transfer.

It is great that you are considering egg donation as there are huge waiting lists in this country however it not something to be entered into without alot of thought and I would urge you to check out those links that I provided in my previous posts.

Hope that helps.

Lou
X


----------



## _saskia_ (Dec 3, 2006)

just reading from the bottom of your board and i am so sorry you had 2 miscarriages i dont want to bring the pain up but i couldnt help but feel sad inside.


----------

